# What the.....??? Rabbit Packers???



## PixelRabbit (Feb 16, 2014)

I almost bunny screamed and left some raisins behind, have you ever heard a bunny scream? It's not a nice sound!

Rabbit Packers?? Really???
(**giggles**, couldn't help it lol)

Bunny!! Run!!!


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 16, 2014)

Honestly I could probably handle the screaming as long as you took the "raisins" with you when you were done.  Lol

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Designer (Feb 16, 2014)

I had no idea.  All the meat I've seen in the meat case, and I have never seen rabbit.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 16, 2014)

Maybe it's a moving company staffed exclusively by lagomorphs?


----------



## Derrel (Feb 16, 2014)

Stun 'em, gut 'em, skin 'em, cut em' up, pack 'em, wrap 'em, box 'em, ship 'em. Rabbit Packers.

"Ewwwwww..."


----------



## BillM (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm thinking i don't want to know what goes on in there !!!!


----------



## Dagwood56 (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm going to try and be optimistic here; considering all the grain silos in back, is it possible they would be packing bunnies to sell to pet stores etc. rather than, well, you know, what Derrel said?  I have heard a rabbit scream and you're right, its not a nice sound.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 16, 2014)

Dagwood56 said:


> I'm going to try and be optimistic here; considering all the grain silos in back, is it possible they would be packing bunnies to sell to pet stores etc. rather than, well, you know, what Derrel said?  I have heard a rabbit scream and you're right, its not a nice sound.



Google is your friend...RAbbit Packers Ltd + Ontario, Canada - Google Search

"7597 Jones Baseline, Arthur, ON N0G 1A0, Canada[h=3]Abate Rabbit Packers Ltd.[/h]The Abate brand of rabbit meat is a 100% whole natural product. Rabbit is all white meat, and is as versatile to cook as chicken but has a higher nutritional value. Recommended by the American Heart Foundation, and the AMA recommends it for people on special diets.
You will find rabbit in the finest of restaurants and grocery stores, the world over- give it a try, YOU&#8217;LL LOVE IT!"

Other tidbits...*Estimated Number Of Employees*
35
Estimated Yearly Revenue$15,000,000


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 16, 2014)

I've heard rabbits scream and their foot thumping.  Not good.

say no to wabbit meat


----------



## Dagwood56 (Feb 16, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Dagwood56 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to try and be optimistic here; considering all the grain silos in back, is it possible they would be packing bunnies to sell to pet stores etc. rather than, well, you know, what Derrel said?  I have heard a rabbit scream and you're right, its not a nice sound.
> ...



I really didn't need to know that.  Won't ever find it on my dinner table.


----------



## Tony S (Feb 16, 2014)

Well how else do you think they get all those rabbit Peeps out for Easter?


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 16, 2014)

The sign would have been funnier if it was a fudge factory

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 16, 2014)

BBC - Food - Recipes : Bunny burgers with chunky chips


----------



## lambertpix (Feb 16, 2014)

I never knew bunnies screamed until I got a cat....


----------



## ZimPhoto (Feb 16, 2014)

lambertpix said:


> I never knew bunnies screamed until I got a cat....



Me too, except it was my dog that chased one in the yard and during the escape attempt it got caught in one of the 'diamonds' of the chain link fence.  Bunny was stuck good.  Wasn't a pretty site by time the dog was done and I was able to get to it.  Took about 10 minutes to free it and by that point...bunny was flatlined.


----------



## Achaicus (Mar 2, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Honestly I could probably handle the screaming as long as you took the "raisins" with you when you were done.  Lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk



I think you are just being unraisinable.


----------

